

Xkcd: tar - doener
https://xkcd.com/1168/

======
jaysh
Fun fact: "tar xf FILENAME" will auto-detect the compression when extracting
FILENAME. You don't actually need to specify "z" for gzip, "j" for bzip, etc.

~~~
antientropic
That's GNU tar specific, though.

~~~
craftkiller
Works in modern bsdtar also, and as of a couple years ago they also added
support for the "-a" flag to do the same thing when compressing.

------
likeclockwork
tar xvf filename.tar tar cvf filename.tar files tar tvf filename.tar

I mean the joke is funny but if you use tar with any regularity how can you
not remember the options?

I habitually use the verbose flag in any command that deals with a bunch of
files.

------
anotherangrydev
tar --version

